# GMX und Web.de sind bereit für De-Mail - und für Papierpost



## Newsfeed (3 März 2010)

Die United-Internet-Töchter GMX und Web.de ziehen eine positive Bilanz des Friedrichshafener DE-Mail-Pilotprojekts und wollen Hybrid-Mail-Dienste testen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

